# Prefinished hardwood no bevel



## gzec (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey, Could one of you guys recommend a place to get a prefinished hardwood floor without a bevel? Looking for the material only.
Thanks
Glenn


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

try linden floor supply.

they used to have a line from medallion that made a solid prefinish with no bevel.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Pro Source


----------



## Monrovi (Dec 26, 2008)

I always thought the bevel was there do hide differences between boards. The bevel makes the transition gradual from board to board. I have seen floors with a fairly large bevel (Bruce). The material I am putting down in my house has a bevel but is fairly small. doesn't feel to bad on the feet. I'm sure it will still trap dirt like any beveled product though. Maybe higher quality products have a better milling process so that they don't need the bevel? good luck.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Also try installing a pre finished floor with n bevel. The un beveled top edges wil be cracking and splitting left and right from the nailer


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

*Are you sure..*



Monrovi said:


> I always thought the bevel was there do hide differences between boards. The bevel makes the transition gradual from board to board. I have seen floors with a fairly large bevel (Bruce). The material I am putting down in my house has a bevel but is fairly small. doesn't feel to bad on the feet. I'm sure it will still trap dirt like any beveled product though. Maybe higher quality products have a better milling process so that they don't need the bevel? good luck.


Micro bevelled prefinished floors has polyurethane finish even on the bevels,unless it is an undermaintained(dirty) restaurant like that, the bevels will not trap any dirt, even chewing gum does not stick to it..I got to explain this quite often to consumers.If you spill ketchup and even do not clean and let it dry,it will not stick to polyurethane finished surface.It will come out eventually by the foot traffic

If anyone is familiar with the production of solid flooring, will see that to get a precise T&G is almost impossible due that production speed, wood properties etc.Italian and German machines that makes hardwood flooring in North American market uses sensors to adjust cutting heads every 15-20 seconds in order to get same distance tongue-to surface dimensions,even that is not good enough to make non bevelled solid floor without overwood.Then you run into problems like protecting the sharp edges in boxes, transportation,on site while installing etc.I have seen some had tried but than the subfloor needs to be like glass in order to install without any imperfections.
Non-bevelled wood fooring is available in engineered version from many reputable companies such as BR111,Berti etc.


----------



## Jerry T (Sep 25, 2003)

Installing square edged (S4S) factory finished hardwood is the majority of my solid wood jobs. Bruce Fulton Strip is one of a few products. And as already noted, the substrate needs to be made extremely flat. It pays good.


----------

